
Oscars academy sets out new diversity standards - karimford
https://apple.news/AjYm3jdR0S4uhs9hRKpJ1Sg
======
rbecker
> Key characters must be from under-represented groups

They use the movie Parasite as an example, but wouldn't it be disqualified
under this standard? It was made in South Korea, and has _zero_ non-
ethnically-Korean characters, key or not. Surely Koreans don't qualify as an
under-represented group in their own 96% ethnically-Korean country?

